# How to get rid of freckles?



## bunnylover (Jun 25, 2007)

help!!

What products, ingredients, or home remedies are you using to get *rid of freckles*? Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## uandme (Jun 26, 2007)

Natural remedies you can use:

Wash your face with sour milk. Lactic acid will provide gentle peeling effect without irritating or drying your skin.

Lemon juice is a time proven freckle fighting remedy. It is not necessary to rub your skin with a piece of lemon. Applying the juice with your fingers will do the job.

Fruit and vegetable masks (apricots, strawberries, cucumbers, red currant).

Sour cream mask. Do not rinse this mask completely, just remove gently with a facial tissue, then apply a moisturizer. For oily skin - use lemon juice before applying the mask.

Natural parsley juice (or parsley infusion) mixed with equal amounts of lemon juice, orange juice, and red currant juice under your favorite cream will help you keep your freckles invisible.

Last but not least - increase your Vitamin C intake! It makes your skin less sensitive to the sun. Foods rich in vitamin C include citrus fruits, apples, green onions, black and red currant, rosehip tea


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 26, 2007)

hmm i have no clue, i didnt know u can remove freckles lol


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 26, 2007)

*I don't think there is any way to actually get rid of freckels. You may be able to lighten them (as some tips above suggested), and you could probably cover them up with a good concealer/foundation combo....but why would you want to do that??? OWN your freckles!! Freckles are sexy, and they give their 'owner' a clean, natural-beauty type of look. My 14yr old niece has freckles and I think she looks SOOO beautiful. All the girls I see on makeup site FOTD's with freckles look gorgeous! IMO, they are a beauty asset, NOT something you should want to hide or be ashamed of!*

*Some of the nicest FOTD's I've seen on girls blessed w/ freckles are those where they give themselves a 'dewy' look...ie; minimal foundation (sometimes just some tinted moisturizer) some hilighter and a lil' bit of blush (cream blush looks really great)..and they let their natural skin show through...It looks model-esque!!! Not to tell you what to do, but I think it's such a shame when gals blessed with gorgeous freckels try to hide them....Oh...and the word is; guys love 'em




*


----------



## crazychic (Jun 26, 2007)

I have freckles, but once I put on my m/u most of them disappear. 

In the summer my freckles come out SO much &amp; in the past I've been so terrible at putting on daily sunscreen - - the last 2 months I've been wearing sunscreen every day &amp; usually by this time there will be a lot on my face, but there is hardly NONE. 

If u want to prevent any future freckles I would suggest wearing sunscreen every single time u are out in the sun..


----------



## Kathy (Jun 26, 2007)

If you have them I don't think you can actually get rid of them. You can do as has been suggested and wear a sunscreen. Then they won't get darker. Or try a whitening line.


----------



## misshilary (Jun 27, 2007)

I didn't think it was possible to remove freckles. maybe you could with surgey or something?


----------



## Wrennifer (Jun 27, 2007)

You can not absolutely get rid of freckles unless you underwent massive laser treatments and peels performed by a dermatologist or plastic surgeon, and then to keep your results, you could never have any sun exposure ever again. If you want to reduce them, make sure to wear a substantial SPF all day long, and look for brightening agents like Vitamin C, Licorice, or a melanin-inhibitor like Kojic acid in your skincare. If you use a bleaching program with something like hydroquinone make sure you keep up your SPF or you can make your freckles/sunspots darker.


----------



## CandyApple (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I don't think there is any way to actually get rid of freckels. You may be able to lighten them (as some tips above suggested), and you could probably cover them up with a good concealer/foundation combo....but why would you want to do that??? OWN your freckles!! Freckles are sexy, and they give their 'owner' a clean, natural-beauty type of look. My 14yr old niece has freckles and I think she looks SOOO beautiful. All the girls I see on makeup site FOTD's with freckles look gorgeous! IMO, they are a beauty asset, NOT something you should want to hide or be ashamed of!*
*Some of the nicest FOTD's I've seen on girls blessed w/ freckles are those where they give themselves a 'dewy' look...ie; minimal foundation (sometimes just some tinted moisturizer) some hilighter and a lil' bit of blush (cream blush looks really great)..and they let their natural skin show through...It looks model-esque!!! Not to tell you what to do, but I think it's such a shame when gals blessed with gorgeous freckels try to hide them....Oh...and the word is; guys love 'em



*

Beautifully put!!!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

i agree with freckles being beautiful.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 28, 2007)

I guess the grass is always greener on the other side. I have like 2 little freckles on my face and I've always wished I had a bunch. I think they are beautiful and like Yvette said they always have the freshest most gorgeous complexions. But anyway to answer your actual questions, I have no idea what are safe ways to lighten freckles.


----------



## wendy29 (Jun 28, 2007)

if you r asian, i totally understand why you wanna get rid of the freckles.

I am also asian what to have clear white(its not about the color people! its about how perfect your skin tone is) skin too.

I have tried so many remedis and facil products, no satisfing result.

there is no other way than having laser treatment to get rid of the freckles.

Putting and taking Vitamin C wont hurt. but if you want fast and perfect result, you have to get the laser treatment that's the only way


----------



## Newtomakeup (Jun 28, 2007)

Not that this helps any, but after wearing makeup consistantly for long enough (not really that long, a couple months max) your freckles will fade some, and it can look really cute.


----------



## Jordan0326 (Jun 28, 2007)

i had freckles from getting a bad sun burn when i was young ... i hated them and used tons of foundation and concealer my whole life to cover them.... however i found a way to get rid of them i went into sallys and bought claudia stevens facial fade cream .... it took a few months of using it every single night before bed and they eventually faded completely...

for the 1st time in a long time i feel comfortable with no makeup ...

i would reccomend it to anyone!

make sure u wear SPF while in the sun .... i actually cover my skin with a foundation powder before going in the sun so they dont come back.

by the way .....lemon juice does NOT work,. i tried it for a long time and all it did was make my face incredibly itchy when it was on


----------



## Princess Jen (Jul 2, 2007)

I too, have freckles and ever since I was little I've always wanted them gone. And they come out in the summer like crazy. But lately I've been getting so many compliments on them, its kind of creepy hahah!

so yay for freckles. :] 

&lt;3


----------



## arphsfriend (Jul 2, 2007)

The suggestions above can minimize them. Trying to hide a lot of them if they are dark can run into looking like you wear a mask because really they are not going away.Why not heed those who find them beautiful? Also for an appreciation of freckles read Freckle Juice by Beverly Cleary!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 2, 2007)

not when theyre in patches form





after using lemon dont go out to the sun for hours or else it will be darkened so do that at night


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jul 6, 2007)

Sunscreen, sunscreen and more sunscreen -actually that goes for every one.

I have freckles, I like them mostly, but I don't want them to be to dark. I wear sunscreen everyday of the year, I'm a sunscreen zealot. It can be hard to remember to do at first but now I almost do it automatically as soon as I wake up.

Sunscreen will stop your freckles getting dark, among many other benefits.

Alpha hydroxy acids like lactic acid and glycolic acid are also recommended, they speed up the exfoliation process, so your freckles may fade.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess the grass is always greener on the other side. I have like 2 little freckles on my face and I've always wished I had a bunch. I think they are beautiful and like Yvette said they always have the freshest most gorgeous complexions. But anyway to answer your actual questions, I have no idea what are safe ways to lighten freckles. lol. I agree with the grass is always greener. I have freckles and to me they are just a pain when it comes to MU and trying to find a foundation. But then everyone always says how they love my freckles and it makes me so mad.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

I want to get a few MORE freckles on my cheeks. LOL


----------



## MakeupGuru12 (Jan 15, 2009)

You can't really get rid of freckles. You can keep them from getting darker by using lotions when exposed to the sun.

I have used some products by Barielle which have helped my freckles from getting so dark. They also are SPF 15 to keep away all those harmful rays.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *wendy29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you r asian, i totally understand why you wanna get rid of the freckles. I am also asian what to have clear white(its not about the color people! its about how perfect your skin tone is) skin too.

I understand as well why you feel the need to get rid of them, I very very VERY much want mine gone as well, I don't have any heavy ones on my face, but on my shoulders and arms I have alot..when i was a child i got 2nd degree sunnburn and was carpeted with blistered which turned into freckles (a girl from school thought it would be funny to put coconut oil in the sunscreen-HA-) and seems to of gotten darker since having babies, darn hormones. ??

I think laser resurfacing is really the only gaurented way of lightening them. But I am ordering a body whitening system in the next few weeks because my inlaws have been making comments about my skin so I want to try and fix it/minimise it.

But i do want to say that is deffinately a cultural thing, inlaws culture value light even complexion as beauty. (their skin is about 10 shades darker then mine anyways lol I just happen to have a few freckles)

I find freckles very cute and young looking on other women though.


----------



## jingle (Jan 16, 2009)

My daughter used Retin A to clear up her acne and it also got rid of her freckles.


----------



## lolbefriending (Jan 24, 2009)

i actually never knew there was a way to get rid of freckles! and i have so many!


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 25, 2009)

I like freckles, it's so cute. Why would you get rid of them? Just love them, it's what makes you unique






You can use a good moisturizer with high SPF to prevent from getting more maybe ..


----------



## cubicanna (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually, i do think freckles are cute. It takes a long time to get rid of them. My mum had some freckles on the cheek, after she used pearl powder to make a D.I.Y mask( once per week), the freckles gradually faded away untill they all disapeared.

Now, she is just using the motorizing cream containing pearl powder.

As i am living in Hong Kong, i can buy pearl powder easily.


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 27, 2009)

What about beauty spots?? Can we get them to fade just like freckles??


----------



## candygalore (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with some of you guys that likes freckless i think freckels are cute i wish i had some but im dark skin hahaha.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 27, 2009)

I think theres things you can do to help fade them but as far as completely removing them....not so sure bout that one!


----------



## Leylani (Mar 5, 2009)

I love my own freckles, but the most sensible way to avoid getting them is to wear sunblock. Then you will get less wrinkles in the long run, too...


----------



## Katie Peel (Mar 6, 2009)

Lactic acid and Glycolic acid peels will help. Both work beneath the skins surface.

Treating freckles or pigmentation is a gradual process. Using a Lactic acid or Glycolic acid chemical will help, and you should notice some changes within a couple weeks, but the progress is incremental.

Please remember that pigmentation can only be effectively treated if you use a sunscreen. Sun exposure combined with other factors is the primary cause of sun spots, and no treatment will help without good sun protection and avoidance. Any sunscreen with SPF 15+ will be sufficient to protect your skin from over-exposure to the sun.
---
Katie


----------



## cosmeticsharon (Mar 13, 2009)

I have used a cream that lightened my freckles. I don't think it is possible to get rid of them completely with a lotion but the one I used by Barielle did noticeably lighten them.

Advanced Formula Porcelain Skin Brightening Cream by Barielle.


----------



## tika (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm a redhead with freckles, so I can relate to wanting them gone! I started wearing sunblock at age 16 in an effort to fade them, and it worked. I also wear a lotion with salicylic acid (mild exfoliant) every day. They are still there, just lighter now. I've accepted them this way. I don't try to cover them with makeup, because when I try to it just looks like I'm wearing a thick mask. Much worse than the freckles themselves.


----------



## purplejasmine (Mar 13, 2009)

ive had freckles all my life as far as i can remember... and gosh i used to hate them so much! it was just plain embarrassing plus i got teased by other kids too. they have gotten a lot lighter over time though. like now they have faded so much that u wouldnt notice i have them, especially w/ some foundation on





but yeah... they are there... still


----------



## CosmeticGirl (Mar 16, 2009)

My sister has used a skin brightener by Barielle. They have lightened her freckles considerably, but they have never completely gotten rid of them.


----------



## alyshaturner (Aug 29, 2011)

Honestly you guys wouldnt want to have frecles!!! my life is horrible because i only have freckles on one cheek and there all really dark i frekin hate my dang life!!!! ugh i so want to get rid of them?? Help??!! And im only 13


----------



## Becca Cosmetics (Sep 9, 2011)

Embrace those beautiful freckles, girl!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## davidgomes (Sep 21, 2011)

HI,

Since we cannot change our own genetic component of freckling, our main prevention measures are aimed at sun avoidance and sun-protection, including


use of sunscreen with SPF (sun protection factor) 30,


use of wide-brimmed hats (6 inches),


use of sun-protective clothing (shirts, long sleeves, long pants),


avoidance of the peak sun hours of 10 a.m. to 4 p.m., and


seeking shade and staying indoors.


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 10, 2011)

I think freckes are cute lol


----------



## SippyMissippy (Feb 29, 2012)

Im a kid and i have heaps of freckles but im starting to like them so thanx


----------



## sara145wilson (Mar 1, 2012)

The tips shared by you uandme is good

Thanks for sharing this with us.

Keep posting


----------



## snozzle (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi! I had a facial a little while ago and the facialist told me I had moderate "hyperpigmentation" and suggested a plant peel.  This was an Aveda salon, so an Aveda plant peel.  It costed $30 extra, but it did even out my skin tone.  While I hadn't noticed this hyperpigmentation before, it was noticeably decreased after!

Recently I started using a serum before moisturizing at night that also reduces sun spots and evens skin tone.  Unlike a peel which is immediate, the serum takes a week or so to become noticeable.  The serum is called Pep Up from Threla, a boutique in my neighborhood started by an MIT-trained chemist.  She doesn't have the serum on her online store, but if you email her I'm sure she'll make it available.  I think I paid $18 for 1oz and you use a teeny tiny amount.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 26, 2012)

Most whitening/lightening serums do a good job. A lot are marketed to "hyperpigmentation", which (and please correct me if I'm wrong!!) actually is more common in medium-darker skintones and is a slightly different condition than freckling, but they do the trick. The most important thing is to prevent them.

SPF and sunscreen alone *will not* help to fade freckles. You have to basically set up a barrier between your skin and light (and recent studies have actually shown that it isn't just UV rays, but actual photo-exposure that causes melanin production). I always wear a good concealer over spots that are prone to freckling, then add a cream foundation on top of this. I

I really want to try retin-A, too -- as well as zinc oxide ointments, which I am told are awesome "barrier" sun protection.

I struggle with freckles too, so I feel you completely, and these steps basically eliminate them. It gets tiresome for people always to say how cute they are -- they might be cute on an eight year old, but not on an adult woman who isn't going for a "natural" or a "fresh summer" look...


----------



## paulspnao (Mar 30, 2012)

You can fade freckles by rubbing lemon or onion on your skin and papaya juice also helps to remove skin blemishes and lighten freckles. Apply it on your face with cotton ball or you can even rub it on your skin directly.


----------



## kaitlyn777 (May 3, 2012)

hey thanks for all of those ideas so when u put lemon on yourself how long do u keep it on for ?


----------



## sleepykat (May 3, 2012)

I have freckles, lots of them, everywhere. I think a sprinkling can be really cute. When they start to blend together, though, it just makes my skintone look uneven. Skin79 BB cream helps me to even it out, and also DDF Brightening Cleanser.


----------



## hardincarol (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *uandme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Natural remedies you can use:
> 
> Wash your face with sour milk. Lactic acid will provide gentle peeling effect without irritating or drying your skin.
> ...


I do agree with you. You have given the good information about the causes and solution. Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## ShawnL (May 10, 2012)

I remember when I was young, I hated my freckles and wanted so much to get rid of them. I tried lemon juice to fade them, but it never worked. I don't think there is a way to actually get rid of them, but good make up does wonders for hiding them. It's funny now because my kids inherited my freckles, and they hate them too. LOL I don't mind them so much now, they're just a part of who I am.


----------



## amandanzoe (May 10, 2012)

I too have freckles and have recently started the Obagi Nu-Derm system and i can honestly say mine have faded dramatically. Now keep in mind they will come right back if i don't use a really good sunscreen but I am really careful to apply it first thing in am and as well later in day if out in sun and i always wear a hat outdoors!! The Obagi system is expensive but it works and is proven too. The way I see it i can spend $20 here and there trying out products or invest money into something that actually works!!


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bunnylover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> help!!
> 
> What products, ingredients, or home remedies are you using to get *rid of freckles*? Any comments or suggestions?


Hun, I've tried it all.  I hate mine but I haven't found anything that will _get rid _of them.  Using lemon juice will lighten the a little bit, but they won't disappear and you hair will also be sensitive to sunlight.  I hate it when everyone says to embrace them.  I'm not saying they're bad, but sometimes you want to face perfect skin.  Freckles are part of almost everyone's perfect imperfections.


----------



## tanderson (May 15, 2012)

Lemon juice the one of the most effective ways to reduce freckles.


----------



## beautyboo (May 27, 2012)

Take lots of vitamin C, wear sunblock and hat ! Same for your hands and feet


----------



## bethbr00tality (May 27, 2012)

Sunscreen, constantly AND consistently or it's pointless, with something for brightening your overall complexion (think Shiesedo, Korres Wild Rose line).  They won't go away completely, but that will fade them dramatically.  My freckles mostly go away until summer because that's the only time I'm in the sun at all.


----------



## Jasminee (May 28, 2012)

I have the same problem like you.. I had tried many natural products such as lemon but it didn't work as well as many products.  A friend of mine gave me a jar of beauty product from Australia... I think the product called Eventones8 (don't remember as I don't have the jar anymore). My freckles lighten a lot and could hardly see those ugly freckles now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ziesha001 (Jun 7, 2012)

you should start using Retin A


----------



## Frecklefighter (Apr 6, 2013)

You can absolutely get rid of freckles. I have researched and undergone different ways to get rid of them - everything from derma rolling, to laser, to chemical peels.  FYI - be careful not to overdue the chemical peeling as you can cause hypopigmentation which, may be possible to reverse with derma rolling or derma stamping.  Best to use a good sunscreen/sunblock that protects against UVA and UVB rays.  You don't need to hide from the sun once you do something to try and get rid of them, but best not to lay out during the sun's strongest hours - if you do - protect yourself the best you can.

There are comments from some that Freckles are cute and should not be covered but we all have our opinions and from someone that has had a complex about them all my life - I was thrilled to know that there were ways to minimize and get rid of them.  Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey very good remedies are mentioned here... good going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tattletales (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Frecklefighter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can absolutely get rid of freckles. I have researched and undergone different ways to get rid of them - everything from derma rolling, to laser, to chemical peels.  FYI - be careful not to overdue the chemical peeling as you can cause hypopigmentation which, may be possible to reverse with derma rolling or derma stamping.  Best to use a good sunscreen/sunblock that protects against UVA and UVB rays.  You don't need to hide from the sun once you do something to try and get rid of them, but best not to lay out during the sun's strongest hours - if you do - protect yourself the best you can.
> 
> There are comments from some that Freckles are cute and should not be covered but we all have our opinions and from someone that has had a complex about them all my life - I was thrilled to know that there were ways to minimize and get rid of them.  Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have seen a derma roller, do you do it yourself or do you need a doctor to do it?


----------

